# Peach lake Ogemaw county



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Just thought I'd give a report on Peach lake in case anyone was interested.
Was out there for 4 hours. TONS of dink perch (classic Peach lk. ). About half way through my trip out there, a crayfish about the size of my hand and blue walked across the bottom where I was fishing. So I was admiring him and wondering if I was going to catch anything worth while. Then, all of a sudden, all of the perch split. 
In comes an absolutely HUGE pike that slowly snaked his way across the bottom of the hole. Scared the h*** out of me :yikes::lol:! 
Snow was knee deep and a nightmare to get through. No slush though.
Going back tomorrow to get that pike!!

:sad: On another note, some of you may have heard about the 24 year old kid that went missing up here Tuesday night durring the blizzard. On my way to Peach lake I passed the search crews, police and volunteers. Broke my heart to see that they are still looking for him. My heart goes out to his family. As a parent I could not even immagine how his parents must feel. I'm not by any means a religeous person, but lets all remember to send out a prayer for him and his family and hug our children just a little tighter.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh the dead sea used to fish the lake a lot. I saw a huge pike one time ice fishing there. Have set a lot of tip ups and no pike. Good luck on your quest.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Hope ya get that pike...


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

skulldugary said:


> Hope ya get that pike...


I'll tell you what. I almost went through the hole after the one I saw yesterday. He was a monster! :yikes: 
I swear I heard the music from "Jaws" as he was swimming through :lol:.


----------



## Grim420 (Feb 5, 2021)

I was out on peach today seen small perch couldn't get a bite tho


----------

